# Mesquite/ Texas ebony for duck calls



## capthunterdude (Nov 15, 2006)

I am thinking about having a couple duck calls made. I am looking at one in mesquite and one in Texas ebony. I am not looking for anything fancy. Just straight wood duck calls that may or may not see the field. 

Does anyone know where I might find call blanks of these two woods? How does a person go about picking up natural pieces that might be good prospects for a duck call? I have access to tons of Texas Ebony and mesquite. 

Lastly, would these woods even make good calls? What characteristics would they have?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

This is Texas....Mesquite should be very easy to get in all sizes. Last resort you can pick up some firewood at stores in the bundles...never know what gems are inside.

Texas Ebony "should" be easy to find. I say should because it's Texas LOL and my favorite wood but I just don't come across much.

Both would make nice calls.

I would like to get some more of both for projects other than pens.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Both Mesquite & Texas E. will make very nice duck calls. Having said that if you are making your own toneboards they may run just a little softer than other hard woods available. If you are using a kit with a plastic toneboard you will not notice much difference in the sound if any at all depending on how you bore your exhaust. If you are simpley making a barrel and inserting a poly insert you should be fine on sound & if you are using a friction fit insert I would highly recommend using a band and pinning it so it will not come off, or using JB weld to hold it in place.

Just my experience..

Robert A.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Guys...I think Dude is trying to have someone make the calls for him... If so, Dude, check out some of Robert A's posts on the WW site here on 2cool.. He is the acknowledged master..Sounds like you have all the wood supply on hand and just want someone to turn one for ya.....

Pix below is one of Robert's calls...mesquite and antler...


----------



## capthunterdude (Nov 15, 2006)

I have a ton of Ebony available, lots of mesquite as well. I guess the heart of the tree would be the best part to turn. Just cut some Ebony that was black as night in the middle. I thought it would cool to use for a call. I guess I could get my piece and band saw down to a usable chunk.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes you can do that, keep in mind it will have to dry before you should turn the wood. less than 8% humidity for me is a good rule of thumb. if not the wood will dry to rapidly after turning it and crack, shrink & warp.. I am not sure how long it will take depending on your blank most of my wet blanks set on my shelf for about 6 months to 1 year before I use them.


Robert A.


----------



## capthunterdude (Nov 15, 2006)

Robert, 

Do you know where I can acquire blanks large enough for turning calls. I can get them all day for turning pens. Blocks large enough for calls are a little hard to find should I try to purchase them.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I do not actually have any Mesquite or Ebony on hand that is dry enough to send you orIi would. You may want to check your local Wood Craft store, I know the one on off the Southwest Beltway 8 has Mesquite and Ebony in blanks large enough to turn calls.. You may check on line if you are not close to any hardwood stores like Rockler or Wood Craft..

A couple of years ago there was alot of Big Chunks of Mesquite passed around on here there maybe some of that left also if anyone has some i would be willing to make a purchase myself..

Robert A.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I would check out the mesquite in the stores sold as firewood. It would be cheaper than buying a blank. I have got some really nice stuff out of them for micro turning ect. Just tossing this out again because of all the rain, anything sitting outside will be soaked.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I've got some Mesquite that has been in my shop for over a year - a lot of it has been cut for pens but I've got some that is larger. How big do you need? I'll have to check to see what is there or you can come poke around. I won't be going back to the lease until April but can get all you want then (as long as the chainsaw and I last).


----------



## capthunterdude (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for the offers fellas. I am way, way down in South Texas. I have truckloads of Texas Ebony. I can get mesquite pretty easily. I guess I need to get a couple logs cut into blanks. What is the best way to chose a log for turning? 

What are the odds of finding burl on Mesquite or Ebony? I have about 100 ebony to look through.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I like to pick spots to cut, the crotch (where a limb meets the trunk) give a nice pattern of grain.

Burls will be seen as crusty knots on the trees. It's were the tree has grown over an injury or some other stress. Burls can also be found under the ground as well. I have some black walnut root burls...look great but stink LOL Nice when finished w/o the smell


----------

